# Easter bunny story



## Okalnix (Apr 16, 2011)

Its a music idea that made with on a pc flstudio 10
The idea is to make a chamer music with a story line in it.

__
https://soundcloud.com/okalnix%2Feaster-bunny-story-04-2011
I hoop you like it.
Happy easter all


----------



## Okalnix (Apr 16, 2011)

There were people that have some intersting way so I put a small vidoe on you tube
People ask me were I got the idea to make this.
Have listing to beedhoven watterloo I think it call you get the run away army and that was the middel part of my music to.


----------

